# EMS Not For Me



## Empress Leo (Jun 30, 2011)

I've been an EMT-B for almost five months and have come to the conclusion that it's not for me. I don't like it and when I'm at work, I can't wait for whatever call I'm on to be over and mostly for my shift to be over. On my days off, I don't really enjoy myself because it really stabs at the back of my mind that soon the off time will be over and I'll have to go back to work. I became an EMT because I couldn't push boxes around or sell in retail anymore and I wanted to do something that matters. I don't like driving and I could care less about talking to the patients. I just want them out of my custody. I've come to realize that healthcare in general isn't for me. Everyday is so draining and I just knocked my availability down so I only work 4 days a week instead of 5. I'm considering going to 3 but I have minor debt I'd like to pay down.

For my next move, I'm considering studying communications with the intent of going into public relations. I have a big interest in media and foreign language and I so wish I could quit my job to focus on that but I can't afford to not work. *sigh* Perhaps I'll know happiness one day. It just hurts that I have to keep working in the mean time. I don't mean to whine but it really bothers me and I just need to get it out, that's all. I realize I've got to make the best of what I have but that thought alone doesn't make me happy. If I don't speak up about it, I internalize my depression and take it out on myself. I'm at station now as I type this from my phone and awaiting my time to clock in and start my shift. Thanks for listening. Advice, kind words and constructive criticism is welcome. Or nothing. I just had to say something...


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 30, 2011)

That's why the the forum was created, to allow those to chat and vent.  I'm sorry the industry wasn't for you but applaud you for recognizing it early and are planning the steps for the next step in your life.

You'll always be welcome here.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 30, 2011)

So... you don't like talking to patients, but you want to go in to relations?


----------



## parapaulieFL (Jun 30, 2011)

This line of work isn't for everyone and don't feel bad about realizing this early on. I have learned that I can only do something that makes me happy. Use this time to figure out what you want to do and go after it. While your still in EMS, try and give it your full attention. Complacency in this job can be dangerous.If your not fully focused you are doing a disservice to your patient and your partner. Someone you know may be a patient one day and I imagine you would want them to have stellar care by compassionate practitioners.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 30, 2011)

Empress Leo said:


> I've been an EMT-B for almost five months and have come to the conclusion that it's not for me. I don't like it and when I'm at work, I can't wait for whatever call I'm on to be over and mostly for my shift to be over. On my days off, I don't really enjoy myself because it really stabs at the back of my mind that soon the off time will be over and I'll have to go back to work. I became an EMT because I couldn't push boxes around or sell in retail anymore and I wanted to do something that matters. I don't like driving and I could care less about talking to the patients. I just want them out of my custody. I've come to realize that healthcare in general isn't for me. Everyday is so draining and I just knocked my availability down so I only work 4 days a week instead of 5. I'm considering going to 3 but I have minor debt I'd like to pay down.
> 
> For my next move, I'm considering studying communications with the intent of going into public relations. I have a big interest in media and foreign language and I so wish I could quit my job to focus on that but I can't afford to not work. *sigh* Perhaps I'll know happiness one day. It just hurts that I have to keep working in the mean time. I don't mean to whine but it really bothers me and I just need to get it out, that's all. I realize I've got to make the best of what I have but that thought alone doesn't make me happy. If I don't speak up about it, I internalize my depression and take it out on myself. I'm at station now as I type this from my phone and awaiting my time to clock in and start my shift. Thanks for listening. Advice, kind words and constructive criticism is welcome. Or nothing. I just had to say something...



Props to you for the most honest post I've ever seen on EMTlife. I hope your next job is where you find personal satisfaction and happiness. Good luck to you.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 30, 2011)

*Points for knowing oneself!*

But, you know, having the skill and knowledge set for EMT does not define you, it is one more blade in your lifelong "mental Swiss Army knife". Someday it may come in handy in an incident, another day it may offer stopgap employment when you'r broke. Might even help get a job somewhere like a casino where the EMT is secondary. 
Press onwards, enjoy the summer!


----------



## wandering_idiot (Jun 30, 2011)

You could become a cop.  You'd be dealing with people who are less happy with you being there than you.

I kid... really.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 30, 2011)

This is one BIG reason why I think it's a great idea for people who want to become a Paramedic to get some experience as an EMT. I'm saying 6 months of work as an EMT. Why? Exactly for the reason the OP posted. That's enough time for the rose-colored glasses to fall off... and allow the reality of EMS life to set in. If you still love it after that, go for it!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Sounds like you have it figured out. Good luck in whatever field you move into next.

I do want to say one thing though. This may not apply to you and if it doesn't then just ignore it. There was a time when I hated my job I was burned out and like you dreaded it even when I was not at work because I knew my time off would eventually end. I decided to quit. About this time I ran across some one who said to me "sometimes we make really big changes in our lives when it's really the little things that are getting to us". I took that to heart and started looking at other aspects of my life and I made a few little changes. Suddenly things snapped into place. Now and for the last 13 years I love my job  (FYI it's not in EMS) and if I had quit it would have been the biggest mistake I've ever made. 

Again good luck


----------



## firetender (Jun 30, 2011)

*I'll add my congratulations!*

It is an important thing you've done. The taking a shot at it part, I mean. You really never know until you try and often people stick with professions because it's the "right thing", but that's often the right thing at a certain time. I hear EMS is paying the bills but please remember, EMS IS patient care.

If you don't have the patience to be responsive to your patients, then pull the plug completely...for all of us.

There's no shame in your choice, and there's no loss in your life path; consider it an important step in learning what works for you.

Thank you for bringing this here for us to see. I'm sure a few of us are straddling the line and you offer a worthwhile role-model for honesty with oneself!

Thank You!


----------



## Empress Leo (Jun 30, 2011)

You all are very understanding and I thank you. It does make me feel a bit better as I read the responses between calls. Yes, it could be little things that are getting to me that I don't realize but honestly I don't think that's it but that's a great point. For a long time I've put my own interests off because of the processes of getting started in a field that is known to have little in the way of pay until you get to know the right people and I know no one. It'd be like starting at the bottom and I just cannot afford that. I hate that I've had to choose work based on dollars. It's really discouraging to happiness and my self esteem. I resent so much because that but I can blame no one but myself. That's all my life has ever been. Thank the cosmos I don't have children and am single.


----------



## George4 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Congrats man*

I have to add my two cents here.  When I graduated college, I took a job that I absolutely dreaded, selling financial products as a personal financial advisor.  I dropped everything to get my EMT-B.  I worked for a year as an EMT and am currently am attending Paramedic school and still working part-time.  I am so much happier than I ever was before, and it is because I made that big change in my life.  

It is excellent that you want to make a change.  Enjoy life, man.  I switched into EMS and every day, I am happier for doing so.  If you believe switching out will make you happier, you are probably right!  Good luck man.

"Follow your heart kid, and you'll never go wrong" -sandlot


----------



## Empress Leo (Jun 30, 2011)

Linuss said:


> So... you don't like talking to patients, but you want to go in to relations?



Wow! Nice catch. Yeah, I can see how that really doesn't make sense. I suppose because things usually entail things I've got no interest in. I don't have a problem at all with talking to people though. I'm just not interested in the conversations of my current  job.  I've got no business being an EMT but landlords don't care what you do, as long as you pay them. This field should be reserved for those with the passion for it. I would leave now if I could. Still, I'm never rude to patients or medical staff, I document things, take reports, check this and that, etc. so I do my job because I must and there really isn't much room for half assery in this field. That could cost a life. A price I'm not willing to pay.


----------



## Sasha (Jun 30, 2011)

Linuss said:


> So... you don't like talking to patients, but you want to go in to relations?



Really? He comes in here with a thoughtful and honest self reflection and you're going to antagonize him?


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 30, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Really? He comes in here with a thoughtful and honest self reflection and you're going to antagonize him?



How is my question not relevant to the issue at hand?


They state they don't like talking to patients.  Part of public relations is..well.. relations with the public.  Kind of something you'd want to look at... much as someone who states blood makes them pass out might want to think a bit more about taking a job where they see blood.  Or a person who hates insects might want to stay away from pest control.




What makes them think they will like it any more due to a different job title?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Linuss said:


> How is my question not relevant to the issue at hand?
> 
> 
> They state they don't like talking to patients.  Part of public relations is..well.. relations with the public.  Kind of something you'd want to look at... much as someone who states blood makes them pass out might want to think a bit more about taking a job where they see blood.  Or a person who hates insects might want to stay away from pest control.
> ...



I would say the job of an EMT involves customer service far more than customer relations. A subtle distinction perhaps but an important one.


----------



## Empress Leo (Jun 30, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> I would say the job of an EMT involves customer service far more than customer relations. A subtle distinction perhaps but an important one.



That's very true. There are different ways of talking/dealing with people and all my life I've been really good with people, language, and spelling and reading. Relations is a lot more creative than service. I'm very right-brained and for me at least, there's little freedom or creativity in EMS. I have indeed learned a lot from it and have no intention of bashing it at all. It's just not my calling and unfortunately I'm stuck for now.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 30, 2011)

Empress Leo said:


> there's little freedom our creativity in EMS.



At the EMT level.


Work as a medic in an agency that allows you to make your decisions based off your choices rather then telling you which page in the protocol book to turn to.




Clearly you haven't worked many of the complex medical calls, or calls that require thinking outside the box to get something accomplished.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jun 30, 2011)

Become a firefighter.


----------



## IronClaud (Jul 3, 2011)

I can totally relate to your situation.  I went to a law enforcement academy for a couple weeks and realized that  career wasn't for me.  Kudos to you for recognizing sooner rather than later.  Do what you are passionate about and follow your heart.  You never know if you'll like it until you try.  Best of luck to you on your career ventures.


----------

